# Solved: My clipboard won't work. I can't copy and paste.



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey everyone. I have been having trouble for the past couple of days with my clipboard. I'll be on a website and I'll highlight some text, right click, click copy, and then click paste on another website and I discover that the text was either not copied or is failing to paste. It works randomly. It allows me to copy and paste some things but other things it will not let me copy and paste. For example, I can copy and paste the block of text I am typing at these forums just fine but yet if I go to some website and try to copy some content and then paste it the operation may or may not work. This first occurred yesterday and I resolved the issue by restarting my computer. However, it did it again this evening and a restart did not solve the issue.

I do want to note that I just installed several Windows Updates the other day. I'm not sure if it could be a bug with one of the updates or not. In addition, I am using Comodo IceDragon which also recently updated to version 22.0.01. Adobe Flash Player updated today as well. And finally, I uninstalled Comodo Internet Security Premium the other day and installed ZoneAlarm antivirus and firewall (the free version) because the Comodo program was giving me an error I couldn't solve. Here's my system information as provided by the TSG SysInfo tool:



> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 215 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2
> Processor Count: 2
> ...


Finally, my computer has been acting strangely lately. I suspected a Trojan horse, virus, or some other malware but I did full scans with Malware Bytes and Super Antispyware and neither found anything other than a tracking cookie. An example of the strange behavior would be like how the other day a website suddenly scrolled without any input from myself.

I'd really appreciate your help.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi I found this. I didnt read it much so its at your own risk, but maybe it'll help.

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...1f58f/copy-paste-clipboard-issues-not-working


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

metallica5456 said:


> Hi I found this. I didnt read it much so its at your own risk, but maybe it'll help.
> 
> http://social.technet.microsoft.com...1f58f/copy-paste-clipboard-issues-not-working


Thanks. I noticed on that link that Iobit software might cause issues and so I uninstalled all Iobit programs on my computer. That did not fix the issue.

I then tried System Restore which is also mentioned in the link. It still did not fix the issue.

I am now trying the System File Scan which is done in a command prompt using administrator mode.

I am hoping and praying that I get this issue resolved without restoring my computer to factory settings. I really do _not_ want to do that but will if absolutely necessary. Not being able to use copy and paste is a pretty serious detriment.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, the System File Scan did not fix the issue and neither did a Check Disk scan. I am wondering, what other options can I try?


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, I just noticed that copy and paste works perfectly fine with Internet Explorer. However, if i use Comodo IceDragon, Mozilla Firefox, or Google Chrome, it doesn't work right.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmm, it looks like Google Chrome is working fine now.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm sorry for the frequent updates but I want to keep everyone updated about what I am doing so that way if I make a mistake you can help me fix it.

Anyway, I uninstalled Mozilla Firefox and Comodo IceDragon. I just finished reinstalling Comodo IceDragon and the copy and paste is working fine with it.... for now. I am hoping and praying it continues to work fine. I'll let you know if I have the issue again.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

So apparently seeing as you have uninstalled IceDragon and Firefox the issues have disappeared, correct? Well let us know if it pops up again. If not would you kindly mark your thread as solved for us?


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

metallica5456 said:


> So apparently seeing as you have uninstalled IceDragon and Firefox the issues have disappeared, correct? Well let us know if it pops up again. If not would you kindly mark your thread as solved for us?


The issue is not solved yet. The reason why I didn't mark it solved is because I wasn't sure that it was solved. Turns out, its not solved.

I shut down my computer earlier and then came back in here and turned it on. I opened IceDragon and tried copying and pasting something again and it failed once more. This is really irritating. I would note that before it opened the window it said it was checking the compatibility of my extensions with this version of IceDragon so I think IceDragon may have updated. Strangely enough I just tried copying and pasting text from this post on to Note Pad and it worked. The issue is intermittent. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I tried copying and pasting the text of the file extensions under the "Attach Files" thing below and again it failed. As you can see, it just randomly fails.

I did also try copying text from Firefox just now and it pasted successfully.

But anyway, I have no idea what's going on. The issue clearly is not yet solved though.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

does it only do it when you right click and hit copy/paste? Have you tried usic *ctrl+c* (copy) and then *ctrl+v* (paste)


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

One more thing to consider. When you had your Iobit software did you ever use the Registry cleaner or the Optimizer functions? If so, this could be the problem. I had used this software in the past before I knew better and was having similar issues with the auto scrolling taking place. Anyway, have learned never to use these types of programs as the only way I finally corrected the problem was to do a Clean install of my OS.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

captainron276 said:


> One more thing to consider. When you had your Iobit software did you ever use the Registry cleaner or the Optimizer functions? If so, this could be the problem. I had used this software in the past before I knew better and was having similar issues with the auto scrolling taking place. Anyway, have learned never to use these types of programs as the only way I finally corrected the problem was to do a Clean install of my OS.


Yeah, I've used the registry cleaner part of Iobit before. I thought it was safe to use. If it is a registry issue, is there a way I can fix the problem without a clean install of my OS? I do have several backups of my registry. Can I just restore the backup?


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

It would depend on how long ago these backup's were done and if they were done before you used IOBIT. You can try it and always revert it back if it does not help. It never worked for me though Create a Restore point before you go back just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, I decided to just restore the computer to factory condition. I finally finished it a little while ago and got all of the Windows Updates and other updates installed. So far the copy and paste is working again. I am going to mark this as solved. If I start having the issue again I'll open a new thread.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

OK Holly3278, thank you for the update


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Holly3278 said:


> Well, I decided to just restore the computer to factory condition. I finally finished it a little while ago and got all of the Windows Updates and other updates installed. So far the copy and paste is working again. I am going to mark this as solved. If I start having the issue again I'll open a new thread.


Sorry it came to that, but nevertheless Glad you are up and running!!


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey everyone. I have a question. Before I started having this issue I had downloaded a beta driver for my Nvidia graphics card. Could that have been the cause of the problem since it was a beta driver and therefore prone to bugs?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

could be, beta is unknown. could cause all kinds of errors.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

metallica5456 said:


> could be, beta is unknown. could cause all kinds of errors.


Yeah I thought so. Well, I guess I'll probably never really know what caused it.


----------

